# New Toy - Double - 1 Loss (Bloody Pics)



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Well here goes. I recently decided to try something new to me and got a crossbow! Figured I wouldn't know what they were like without trying one. Everything considered, I basically prefer some longbows I've picked up, but the TenPoint crossbow I purchased is a nice piece of equipment. 

A bit heavy and noisy compared to a longbow or recurve, but I felt like it could have some applications. Well, I put it to use in the field Friday night.

A friend has an area that is suffering from hogs. They've been coming at night and rooting up pasture, wallowing in and sullying the pond, and even going into the open-sided shed trying to scavenge feed. This is inside the city limits, so firearms are verboten. After clearing with it the local gendarmes, I figured the crossbow would be perfect. Friday evening my son and I settled in next to the steer's (destined for the livestock show) stall and sat quiet.  And I thought I had gastrointestinal issues. 

Almost left, but at 8:45, some hogs came out in the pasture. It took about an hour for them to feed across, but finally one was in good range. _Whap!_ The shot seemed off :redface:, but he ran about 70 yrds. out into the field, stopped, and after wobbling a bit laid down. 

The other hogs bolted, but stopped and milled a bit about 50-60 yrds. away. A couple went over and sniffed around at the one on the ground, then they all trotted to the right down into the pond and begin rooting and wallowing in the mud. 

I started bellycrawling across the pasture, and made about 80 yards, to within 30 yrds. of the pond, before they begin leaving. Most exited to left rear, about 45 yards away. One large sow however crossed diagonally leaving the pond from the close end on my right. She started quickly walking across the pasture at about 20 yards; I rolled and swung quick trying to line her up. _Whap! _An arcing 25 yrd. run and she collapsed thrashing. 

After crossing back to the feed shed where my son had watched, we got the truck from near the gate entrance, packed up at the shed, and drove across the pasture to where the second hog lay. A 125 gr. Thunderhead through the jugular vein leaves a massive blood spray.









She went about 225#. (And stank! h









After pulling her fom the edge of some trees and snapping a couple shots, we started to walk the 60 -70 yrds. out into the pasture where the first hog was piled up. About 20 yrds from him, he rose and trotted (walked) to the fence. He staggered as he went under the wire, but (about 40 min. after being shot) disappeared into the weeds. 

We were clear to follow, but I told my son we wanted to let him lay a while. After taking the sow to my friend's house for cleaning and quartering, the three of us returned. Knowing where he crossed the fence, it didn't take long to find him. It was a liver hit and he fell for good about 25 yrds. inside the fence.

Sadly, in the aproximately 2 1/2 hrs. we were gone, the 'yotes had already been at him. On a 120-30# hog, they had completely devoured the top hind quarter, eaten half way through the hind quarter on the ground side, and eaten the flank, belly, and loin/back, up to the rear of the ribs. We left them the remains, and checked back about 11:00 Sat. morning. Everything, including hide and bones, was gone except for blood smears and about 18" of large intestine drug over about ten feet. Sort of gorily impressive.

Finished butchering, and wrapping the sow Sat. evening. Wound up with about 60# of sausage and prime cuts split between me and my friend. Think I'll try again in about a week.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Way to go my friend........sounds like a good time.

You forgot to show that new bow in the pic's.....


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Excellent report, I'm thinking Stevie Wonder could have found the hog in the first pic. I dought you hit the second in the liver if so it would have been where it layed down the first time, a liver shot is VERY leathal, dark red blood trail, more times then not, they will run till they expire I'm surprised the other hogs didn't get it up. My dad has a crossbow but his is IMO to loud to hunt with, he tells me yrly he will use it this yr and has had it for 4-5 yrs...WW


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Good story. congrats on the hogs.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Anytime 2 hogs hit the ground in one night its great night, too bad the yotes got the second one. I love deer hunting and duck hunting but shooting hogs at night with a bow is hard to beat. Good luck to you and your son with your new toy.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice right up...congrats


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

Thanks all.



Titus Bass said:


> Way to go my friend........sounds like a good time.
> 
> You forgot to show that new bow in the pic's.....


Thanks bud. Was a REAL good time. the hour watching them cross the field was ?? a rush. 

Here's a pic of the left out performer.











wet dreams said:


> Excellent report, I'm thinking Stevie Wonder could have found the hog in the first pic. I dought you hit the second in the liver if so it would have been where it layed down the first time, a liver shot is VERY leathal, dark red blood trail, more times then not, they will run till they expire I'm surprised the other hogs didn't get it up. My dad has a crossbow but his is IMO to loud to hunt with, he tells me yrly he will use it this yr and has had it for 4-5 yrs...WW


 :redface:

You may be right on the liver shot. I was sort of guesstimating from the hole in the hide left on the ground side of the hog (barely behind the short ribs). The upside (exit hole) was gone. I didn't check super close.

Get your dad to using his crossbow. Mine is loud, but after the first shot, so what? Dad is one reason I decided to try this. My father is almost 80 now and can't pull a bow anymore. He still makes it to a stand throughout rifle season, (complains about the deer being quieter now & sneaking in from behind him :rotfl but now he skips bow season. If I have field success, I hope to convince him it's worth getting out more often.



gulfcoast200 said:


> Anytime 2 hogs hit the ground in one night its great night, too bad the yotes got the second one. I love deer hunting and duck hunting but shooting hogs at night with a bow is hard to beat. Good luck to you and your son with your new toy.


Thanks, I wish that first one had made sausage instead of coyote food, but life happens. The second one, the 80 yrd. bellycrawl, was spur of the moment impulse (insanity) to grab the chance. My body told me the next day how smart that wasn't. :redface: 

The hogs left the pasture entirely until last night. Now they're back. I'm going to try again tomorrow night.

I've looked again to see if I could find a place to set up with my longbow, but it continues to look like the only likely spot for an ambush (that I have permission for) is the feed shed. On the plus side, my son (and his best friend tomorrow) can wait and watch next to me.


----------



## pign&gign (Feb 8, 2009)

Sounds like yall had a blast with the belly crawl. Great night with son, and brought food home. Can't beat that.


----------

